

Hacker news now inserting advertising - maak

It looks like hacker news has switched on their advertising feature. Thoughts?
======
jacquesm
I have no clue what this is about, what makes you say that HN now has
advertising?

~~~
coderdude
He may be referring to the job ads but those have been around for some time.

------
maak
I for one am indifferent. We all use and love the service, so they are welcome
to make money from it.

------
maak
Actually these are listings from y-combinator alumni. That's cool.

